# Connections à PC cyber-cafés



## samb (25 Janvier 2005)

Voilà j'ai un magnifique iBook G4 new.

Je veux pouvoir, en voyage à l'étranger, me connecter le plus facilement possible à :
- soit un PC lambda isolé (et triste )
- soit surtout un reseau internet de type cyber-café standard (pas de wi-fi ou autre, c'est à l'étranger en voyage), PC hélas évidemment.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire exactement ce qu'il me faut comme soft et comme cable ? Et en gros quels sont les cas de figures : éthernet ? 

(Question très accessoire pas importante : quid de la possibilité de brancher mon iBook sur une télé lambda pour voir les DVD ? Il faut un adaptateur je crois comprendre ? Ou un multi-adaptateur même ? Problèmes de Pal-secam etc ? Et surtout la qualité en vaut-elle le coup et les coûts ?)

Merci,
Sam.


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2005)

pour le réseau, il te faut un câble éthernet. On se fiche de savoir s'il est croisé ou pas. Ton Mac s'en doubrouillera tout seul !  voilà, besoin de rien d'autre si ce n'est savoir configurer ta machine en fonction du réseau. Souvent en DHCP ca marche, mais de plus en plus d'entreprises utilisent des serveurs Proxie. A toi de récupérer les paramêtres et mots de passes...
Pour ce qui est de la sortie video... chais pas


----------



## cousinhube (26 Janvier 2005)

Pour le réseau:
Pas besoin de logiciel spécifique pour te connecter à un PC, surtout pour le partage de connexion internet... et s'il est sousXP tu peux sans pb faire du partage de fichier !

Pour la télé:
Il te faut un aaptateur video, y en a la FNAc sur l'apple store, un peu partou koi, ca coute a!utour de 20 euros... ca se branche sur la sortie video qui se trouve sur la gauche de ton ibook (juste après le son). sur cet adaptateur tu peux brancher un cable composite (qualité moyenne voire médiocre) ou un câble S video (déjà bien meilleure qualité si la télé l'accespte...). 
De plus il faut que tu penses à acheter un cable audio jack / cinch, le jack pour la mac, les cinch pour la télé (les bouts rouge et blanc) et éventeullement un adaptateur péritel pour brancher dessus le cable vieo choisi et le son si ta télé n'a que ca comme branchement. (le format péritel n'existe qu'en europe donc si tu voyages ailleurs l'adaptateur ne serta a rien...)
En ce qui concerne le format de sortie pas de sousci, sauf erreur de ma part le mac est capable de sortir aussi bien du Pal que du NTSC, sinon par défaut ce sera du PAL.


----------



## macaml (26 Janvier 2005)

pour le secam ce sera en noir et blanc (mais pour compenser on t'offre
une image avec de beaux coins à 90°   )


----------



## samb (27 Janvier 2005)

Quel type de cable me faut-il exactement ?
Il y a de tout sur l'applestore par exemple des trucs qui font PEUR 

"Le Câble de Raccordement Croisé Cat 5e UTP RJ45 avec manchons de protection moulés est conçu pour des connexions de concentrateur à concentrateur, PC à PC, ou Mac à Mac"

Je veux de (mon) mac à n'importe quel réseau PC, c'est quoi c'est où ?

Merci 
Sam.

PS : pour la télé, la qualité en vaut-elle le sac de cables ?  En voyage je sens que je vais m'en passer... Par contre, les connections cyber-café c'est super important.


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2005)

tu vas chez leclerc ou auchan et tu prends n'importe quoi qui a 2 prises RJ45 et qui est noté CAT 5. Ne te pose pas trop de question !


----------



## samb (31 Janvier 2005)

Merci,
Sam.


----------



## chupastar (31 Janvier 2005)

C'est plus simple que ça, du moins pour un cyber café, chaque ordinateur est en réseau, donc tu "piques" un de leur câble ethernet que tu rebranche sur ta carte réseau de ton portable et te voilà sur leur réseau.

C'est ce que je fait à ma fac...


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus simple que ça, du moins pour un cyber café, chaque ordinateur est en réseau, donc tu "piques" un de leur câble ethernet que tu rebranche sur ta carte réseau de ton portable et te voilà sur leur réseau.
> 
> C'est ce que je fait à ma fac...



C'est aussi ce que je faisais dans des cyber cafés à l'étranger. Il n'y avait qu'un problème: autant je pouvais aller chercher mes mails pour les rapatrier sur mon mac, autant je ne pouvais les envoyer à partir de celui-ci ne connaissant pas la smtp du fai du cyber.
Il semblerait que cet article propose une solution.

Bons voyages!

A.


----------



## samb (1 Février 2005)

Il semble donc que :
- pour les protocoles reseaux aucun soucis 
pour les mails je passe par laposte.net, site web, donc pas de smtp donc ok ?
pour télécharger des softs et mises à jour ?

- pour le cablage, c'est standard ?, pas de problème de fiche RJ45 PC différente de mac donc ?

Cela semble sans problème donc mais bon je préfererais en être archi-sûr, je n'ai rien à prévoir comme cable ?

Sam.


----------



## chupastar (1 Février 2005)

Si tu passe par la poste pour tes mails, pas de soucis à prioris.

Pour le cablage, c'est sûr et certain que ce sont les même dans le monde entier, PC ou Mac. Là tu n'as aucun soucis à te faire.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Février 2005)

samb a dit:
			
		

> pour les mails je passe par laposte.net, site web, donc pas de smtp donc ok ?



Alors en effet pas de smtp. Mais n'hésite pas à configurer ton mailer avec les paramètres de laposte.net (le bidule pop3) afin de vider de temps en temps ta boîte.
Perso, c'est ce que je faisais (je me mettais même en copie cachée quand j'envoyais un mail de mon webmail pour récupérer ces mails plus tard, c'est dire!   )

A.


----------



## samb (2 Février 2005)

Un grand merci, c'est impeccable.
Sam.


----------



## daffyb (2 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Si tu passe par la poste pour tes mails, pas de soucis à prioris.
> 
> Pour le cablage, c'est sûr et certain que ce sont les même dans le monde entier, PC ou Mac. Là tu n'as aucun soucis à te faire.


Depuis pas si longtemps de ca 
souvenons nous des Sun en AUI et des PC en coax


----------



## chupastar (2 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Depuis pas si longtemps de ca
> souvenons nous des Sun en AUI et des PC en coax



Ohhh... sûrement trop vieux pour moi!


----------

